# Conformation changes in late pregnancy.



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

My ND yearling doe is due any time from now until the end of January. I've been taking pictures of her every couple of weeks and looking back at them, there seems to be major changes to her top line and hips. Is that normal at this stage of pregnancy?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, they can start to sag in their top line when they get heavy bred.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

It's the reason the chine is looked at in conformation; a strong chine will withstand (theoretically anyhow) and weather years of bearing kids, whereas a weak chine may present problems later on in life.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

As they get close to kidding they kind of sit back on their pasterns too
Ligaments loosen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal happenings.


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Updated picture taken this morning. How much longer do you think? She started bagging up about the middle of November, so it's been almost 6 weeks. 
Also, do her nipples look like they'll be a good size for milking?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer. Her udder should get tighter before she kids. But is pretty full now.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

FWIW teat size is only one aspect of good for hand milking. Udder texture (which seems to be inherited) and orifice tightness (which seems not to be inherited) also have a huge influence on who is easy or not-so-easy to milk.
Is this your first kidding? Always SO exciting!!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> FWIW teat size is only one aspect of good for hand milking. Udder texture (which seems to be inherited) and orifice tightness (which seems not to be inherited) also have a huge influence on who is easy or not-so-easy to milk.
> Is this your first kidding? Always SO exciting!!


It is my first! I've been around goats some in the past, but not for kidding and it's been a few years. I'm excited and nervous! I'm hoping next year to breed my currently 8mo Boer/Kiko to a Boer buck our friends own. I just hope she's not to small. She only about 75lb, I'm not sure how big he is. Hopefully she'll do some more growing before then.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Wa-hoo! Excited for you!!
It is a hard and heartbreaking way of life; but oh, so special and delicate and magical and beautiful when things go right. They worm their way into your heart and give so much in return. Post pictures of those lovely babies when they hit the ground!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Post pictures of those lovely babies when they hit the ground!


Absolutely! There will be lots of pictures!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree with Kath G. about the milking question. And also, one thing that makes milking so much easier is if the goat is well behaved on the stand! Even if a goat does great on the stand before she kids, it doesn't mean she'll cooperate post-kidding.  

Are you planning on letting her dam raise or are you going to bottle feed? I let all my does raise their kids, but unfortunately, that just makes most of them grouchy about being milked - they want to save it all for their babies!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

They're here!!!!
:run:
Twin bucklings!
:kid2::kid2:
I'll put up a detailed post in kidding corral.
Edit: I mean Birth Announcements!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute congrats!!!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awwww, congrats! So glad it looks like healthy mama & healthy boys!

eta they're adorable!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Super cute boys.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cuties!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------

